# Dutch Championships Beach Volleybal



## Kayintveen (Aug 16, 2009)

Hereby some images i took last 2 days of the dutch championships beach volleybal in Scheveningen, i'm looking for some critiques to improve myself!
many thanks guys!


#1



Link to Flickr

#2



Link to Flickr

#3



Link to Flickr

#4



Link to Flickr

#5



Link to Flickr


----------



## polymoog (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

I don't know the first thing about Volleyball photos but your pics are nice and sharp with good colours. I would maybe like to see their faces more though if possible


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 16, 2009)

Your pictures are not bad. Sharp, nice tones, frozen action, etc but, like polymoog, I think it would be nice to see faces. Athletes sometimes make funny faces as they work and it would be nice to see some of them.


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess you've done these with your 70-200. I'd get an extender if I were you. You get good in the action (well done!). I'd recommend getting in closer.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2009)

As above more faces if possible, but very nice colours and great bums in 1,2,3,and 5


----------

